# Conformation handling classes



## Becks (Sep 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where there might be conformation handling classes offered in the San Diego County area? Preferably North county San Diego. I know they offer them at Shadalane and I did attend a class there a few weeks ago but I hoped to find other classes in the area and be around more people in the classes...learn from them etc. I am new to this whole show dog world. I have been watching a lot of utube and practicing here at home but I know I need live help. We have our first show in May and our handler will show him but in the mean time we want to work with him as much as we can before then.

Rubicon Dream of Dawson City Gold (Dawson) born 11/27/15 

Thank you ...I love this forum so much!

Becky


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey - was browsing the forum this evening and saw this got no responses.... 

Might be there aren't any active members from your area who do conformation? 

Dana and another person (I can't think of the member name at the moment) are from Cali - and should at least be able to point you in the right direction? If they were active or peeking in? 

Personally speaking - I spoke with my guy's breeder to get an idea of where to go for handling classes. It was actually the best idea because the two more local and popular spots were a bit too crowded and too assembly line-ish for me to learn hands on what to do when I got into the ring. And even now that I am very experienced with handling my own dog, those big handling class locations are not my idea of fun. >.< 

I'm probably picking up handling classes taught by a friend who is also golden retriever person - and taking the classes because there is always something to learn even when the handler and dog are very experienced. <= And I've had private lessons from my dog's breeder along the way. There's a couple things I want to know how to do or how to teach my dog still. 

Your dog's handler is another option... talk to them and watch what they do especially with your dog. Every dog is a little unique.

Anyway - good luck at the show. 

Very cute puppy. More up to date pictures + show pics are needed too.


----------

